

Ubuntu Edge vs Fairphone - stekoz
http://steko.iosa.it/2013/08/innovation-ubuntu-edge-vs-fairphone/

======
L4mppu
"A seriously cool smartphone that puts social values first" -From
fairphone.com

Isn't this totally different than what edge was aiming for anyways?

~~~
gbl08ma
I think it is different, yes, and I posted a long comment on his blog about
how the two really aren't comparable. I think it would still be nice to see a
phone that "puts social values first" and simultaneously has the same goals as
the Edge. I'm sure the price tag wouldn't be very appealing, though.

